# 12 inch deep aquarium lighting



## mobot (Jun 17, 2008)

I just wanna get my info clear on this. I wanna buy a 12w x 30l x 12d tank...a 20 gallon.
obviously I wanna place plants that are " easy" and require medium lighting conditions...
echinodorus martii
myriophyllum mattogrossense
hydrocotyle leucocephala...you can eat this one!
lilaeopsis brasiliensis. 
so looks like the light should be 40 watts based on the 2-3 watts per gallon ratio for medium lighting conditions. 4000 to 10000 kelvin and something on the red spectrum.
I hope that is not too much for a 12 inch deep tank.
any thoughts? am I on the right track? should I consider two tube lights of 20 watts each?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

20 longs are kind of difficult to light well because of their length. I had a 50g (48" long x 18" wide x 12" deep) and I lit it with two shop lights. Horrible reflectors but everything grew well and pretty quick because the tank is so shallow. There may be a couple of 30" lights out there but I'm not familiar with them so hopefully someone else will give their thoughts.

As far as your plant selection, the E. martii will probably get too big for the tank pretty quickly. You will have to keep on top of the trimming with most any stem plant you choose due to the height of the tank. By the time you get 3" of substrate in there, it doesn't leave much room for growth


----------



## NoSvOrAx (Nov 11, 2006)

30 inch cf and t5 lights are 24" long. I'd suggest either 1x65cf or 2 24" t5 bulbs. I have a couple 20Longs with single 65 watt cf bulbs and they do ok but the back corners are pretty dim. However a nice big low light plant in each corner, like a crypt, works well.


----------



## mobot (Jun 17, 2008)

I think im gonna get this one:
http://www.marineandreef.com/Nova_Extreme_T5_Aquarium_Lighting_Current_USA_p/rcu01137.htm
much later I could get higher watts...


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I have a 20g long that I am gathering up parts for. I have everything but the lighting.

I just had my LFS order the 30"x12" All-Glass Aquarium's Black Pine Canopy (part # 51030). You can get a pine canopy stained in an oak color. It's part # is 54106. They're around $50.

Aquabuys.com has some 2x24w TEK II T5 retrofit kits and the Geisemann Midday 6000K bulbs at good prices. I'm going to add this kit to the canopy.
http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...4w-t5-retro&Category_Code=d1a&Product_Count=0
http://www.aquabuys.com/miva/mercha...24w_t5_lamp&Category_Code=d1a&Product_Count=9

If I can get any Geisemann Aquaflora bulbs, I'm going to run one 6000K bulb and one Aquaflora bulb.

There are also some other places that offer VHO T5's and overdriven T5 bulbs using Ice Cap's 430 or 660 ballasts and their reflectors. These make a 24w bulb produce around 40 watts. There's also some VHO T5 bulbs available. MarineDepot.com, ReekGeek.com and ChampionLighting.com and other places have these kits available.


----------

